# BRAHMS: Ein deutsches Requiem op. 45



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Herbert von Karajan
The Sacred and Choral Recordings
BRAHMS: Ein deutsches Requiem op. 45
Anton Bruckner - Te Deum

Baritone Vocals - José van Dam
Bass Vocals - Alexander Malta
Chorus Master - Helmuth Froschauer
Conductor - Herbert Von Karajan
Contralto Vocals - Helga Müller-Molinari
Orchestra - Wiener Philharmoniker
Organ - Rudolf Scholz
Soprano Vocals - Barbara Hendricks, Janet Perry
Tenor Vocals - Gösta Winbergh

Released:
1985
Genre:
Classical


----------

